# Neuer ängstlicher Koi



## guimo (22. Aug. 2007)

Hallo,

Ich habe am Sonntag auf der Koishow in NL 3 ca. 12 cm große Koi`s gekauft. Zwei von ihnen, wurden problemlos von den „Großen“ angenommen bzw. akzeptiert. Der kleinere von den Dreien, ein silberfarbener Ogon wird nur von den anderen gejagt, so dass dieser sich dann am Teichrand zwischen die Steine drückt und dort den ganzen Tag verbringt. Sobald er sein „Versteck“ verlässt, sind sie auch schon wieder hinter ihm her. Warum ist das so? Der Koi ist doch ein Schwarmfisch bzw. fühlt er sich in der Gruppe wohler. Warum werden die 2 anderen akzeptiert und er nicht? Ich habe schon ein bisschen Angst um den „Kleinen“, oder ändert sich das Verhalten der Großen diese Tage? Immer wenn wir am Teich nach ihm sehen, sitzt er an derselben Stelle zwischen 2 Steinen. Das war nun den ganzen Montag so und auch heute, Dienstag. Ich habe ihn heute ( Mittwoch ) aus seinem Versteck gescheucht, und obwohl die anderen ihn nicht "angreifen", versucht er sofort wieder ein Versteck zu finden. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir einen Rat geben könntet.  

                                       Gruss Guimo


----------



## ferryboxen (22. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neuer ängstlicher Koi*

hallo guimo 

du hast wirklich 3 koi....bei der koishow in holland gekauft ?????

und dann ohne quarantäne zu deinen anderen gesetzt ?????: 

ich hoffe das das gut geht...:beeten: :beeten: :beeten: 

gruss lothar:crazy:


----------



## velos (22. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neuer ängstlicher Koi*

Hallo Guimo,

dann hast du jetzt 14 Koi bei 16m³, richtig 
In so kleinen Koiteichen sind die Fluchtmöglichkeiten nicht sehr groß.  Das Jagen müsste in den kommenden Tagen aufhören.
Sei froh das der Kleine nicht ins Maul der Großen passt.  

Ich :beeten: :beeten:  auch das alles gut geht.


----------



## rainthanner (22. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neuer ängstlicher Koi*

Hallo, 



			
				guimo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe am Sonntag auf der Koishow in NL 3 ca. 12 cm große Koi`s gekauft.


 auch ich drück`dir bezüglich des kaufes die Daumen.  





> Ich habe ihn heute ( Mittwoch ) aus seinem Versteck gescheucht,


Laß dem Kleinen in seinem Versteck die Zeit, die er braucht. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Armin (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neuer ängstlicher Koi*

Ahoi,

ich finde das unverantwortlich, auf einer KoiShow Fischle zu kaufen und damit das Elend zu unterstützen, mal unabhängig davon, daß man sich alles mögliche an Krankheiten einschleppen kann. Wahrscheinlich hast du die kleinen sogar bei dem Shop mit Floristik und Koi gekauft .

Nun sind die Fische im Wasser ohne Quarantäne und man kann nur hoffen, daß nix passiert. Manche Leute salzen den Teich auf bei Neubesatz, wird auch z.B. von Koisan Europe so empfohlen - nimmt den Stress von den Fischen. Das Salz sollte man dann wieder durch Wasserwechsel entfernen.

Viel Glück

Armin


----------



## velos (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neuer ängstlicher Koi*

Hi Armin,

sei nicht so hart.  

ich finde es viel schlimmer dort Koi zu verkaufen.  

Ist aber meine pers. Meinung


----------



## rainthanner (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neuer ängstlicher Koi*



			
				velos schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Armin,
> 
> sei nicht so hart.
> 
> ...


 
Morgen Peter, 

da hat der Armin schon ganz recht. 
Wenn keiner kauft, dann auch keiner verkauft.  



Gruß Rainer


----------



## guimo (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neuer ängstlicher Koi*

Hallo,

Es hört sich teilweise schon etwas hart an, was ihr auf meinen Beitrag antwortet. Eigentlich bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass es sich bei den meisten Anbietern um Fachleute handelt, und da nehme ich an das die Fische in Ordnung sind. Obwohl auf der Koi Show auch Becken, aus dessen Wasser ich keine Fische wollte, also ich habe mir schon die Fische und die Haltungsbedingungen vorher sorgfälltig angeschaut. Ich habe die KOI bei einem Züchter gekauft, der auch eigentlich in meiner näheren Umgebung ist. Habe mich zum Schluß der Show von den Angeboten locken lassen. Ich weiss nicht, ob ich im Forum de Namen der Koifarm nennen darf, deshalb lasse ich das erst einmal. Klar habt ihr recht, die "Neuen" ohne Quarantäne ins Becken zu setzen. Ich habe die Fische in einer Wanne mit 2 % Salzwasser 20 Minuten "baden" lassen und dann in den Teich gesetzt.

                                                  Gruss Guimo


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neuer ängstlicher Koi*

Nimms nicht persönlich, es ist zwar so gemeint wie es geschrieben ist, aber ich denke es ist ein Hinweis an alle, die vorhaben so etwas zu machen.
Ich hätte es früher wohl auch gemacht, aber jetzt nicht mehr.


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## MikeCharly (28. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Neuer ängstlicher Koi*

Hallo Guimo,

besser ne harte aber ehrliche Antwort, als schönschreiberei.

Auch ich war mal  leichtgläubig und habe __ Muscheln, __ Schnecken und Fremdfische, ohne Quarantäne in den Teich gesetzt.
Das Ergebnis war, großes Fischsterben. 
Kannst ja mal hier nachlesen. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5442

Zukünftig frage ich erst die Spezialisten im Forum ,  bevor ich nochmals so ein Blödsinn mache.


----------



## belly (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Neuer ängstlicher Koi*

Hallo, ich bin neu hier und habe eine Frage an alle Profis: Ich habe auch Koi und diese verstecken sich alle :ständig! unter meiner Holzterasse.Ich sehe sie nur vereinzelt wenn sie sich schnell Futter holen. Wie kann ich diese Tiere zahm bekommen? Der Teich ist im August gebaut wurden.


----------

